# How will the suns find Chemistry?



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Could it be trading marbury? Getting Veteran Players? 

I don't know how ! But we need it !


----------



## pennyfan03 (Jun 12, 2002)

*get some vets and release some*

Suns should keep there core players(penny,marbury,matrix,jj,big jake,lil jake,gugliotta,ford,palacio,#9,#22)

trade/release(crispin,wallace,brown,and outlaw)

then they should sign or get a good 3pt veteran to replace dan majerle ,like dell curry,steve kerr, or robert horry.

Penny should be better next year because he was really weak and kind of out of shape this season.He should be starting and maybe start running the point.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I really don't think Marbury and Penny will work at all.
As we know Suns won't trade Marbury for sure as they got rid of Kidd to get him. Expect Penny to be the ODD man. lol.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Penny and #22 for Steve Smith ?


----------

